# Ariens model 924050 summer attachments



## omniplayer (Aug 20, 2015)

I have an Ariens 924050 snow thrower with a brush attachment. I read on the heat shield for the carburetor that I need to install the air filter kit to use the brush. I have called around and everyone is saying that the parts are obsolete and can't be found. I can not use this brush without it or I will destroy the engine. Can anyone please help? Here are the part numbers:
Ariens PN: 02400500, 02447100, and 06701900. I can't find a part number for the air intake pipe so that's a problem as well. Is there a substitution for these parts? Please help!!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

remove the heater box, the choke plate and install an air filter adapter in the heater boxes place. found a new one on ebay but its not cheap.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Check your local craigslist for maybe a rototiller with a blown engine or something like that. Most engines are basically the same for summer and winter use. The biggest difference is air filter vs heater box. Most parts should swap over.

Depending on the condition of your engine you could always get a new engine too. People love the clone engines.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah the predator would swap right on


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tecumseh Engine Motor 8HP 9HP 10HP Carb Carburetor Chipper Shredder | eBay

Comes with the carb/intake pipe/air filter housing.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah but its still 70 bucks for an epa non adjustable carb


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have an air filter assembly, send PM if interested.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum omniplayer :white^_^arial^_^0^_

You could also take your engine numbers, carb number and carb itself or a couple photos of it to some local small engine shops and maybe someone might have a compatible air filter assembly sitting on a blown engine or laying on a shelf that they will set you up with cheap ??
Don't know unless you try.


----------

